# Good music or soup ingredients?



## LFcatface (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Everyone,

What do you think of this ensemble? I just found out about them, has anybody heard them perform?

http://www.gemueseorchester.org/






-lfcatface


----------



## D Minor (Dec 8, 2007)

Can we 'ave some loop and tommy with that?


----------



## D Minor (Dec 8, 2007)

TC needed three things to become a great forum :

Slang, vegetables, and… Me ! 

Hi, everybody!


----------



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

Not bad, very original, good arrangements.

Would be _much_ more intereseting if their clothes were made entirely from vegetables too.


----------



## 4/4player (Nov 17, 2006)

* LOL*

That seems very unique, playing with vegetables...now people won't be able to throw any tomatoes or vegetables if the ensemble "fails" to entertain the audience,lol( Forgive me if I offend anyone, vegetable or professional musician)

Keeping Beat,
4/4player

P.S. Mr. Sibelius( Kurki, may I call you that? ), I don't think it's a good idea for the musicians to have vegetable concert attire as I would find them to be a *huge* distraction to the audience...


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

This is an interesting idea. However, it's clearly meant not as a vehicle to produce music but more as a vehicle for expanding music's boundaries. Weirdly, as it attempts to expand the idea of an ensemble, it is radically traditionalist: the most primitive music was made with "found" objects like vegetables.

I particularly like the "carrot flute" and "pumpkin bass"; perhaps the bass was an early ancestor of the the washtub bass used in jug bands?


----------

